# Heating Help



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Tappan heat/ac system with a Honeywell totalzone 4 that supports 3 thermostats.

The system will run for 4 to 5 minutes then shut down with a flashing purge light of sensor failure or flashing heat light- high limit reached. The blower still runs but the outdoor unit shuts off. The ac worked great, it is just the heat that is the problem.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!

:usaflag


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

How old is it? The high limit may be installed too close to the heat strips and be sensing improperly. Probably not the problem if you had it for several seasons unless the filters or coil are dirty.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, the system is about 4 years old. I think the strips are clean and the sensors seemed to work last year.

:usaflag


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a adjustable (110-160 degrees) dial on the main zone panel. It is possible this may need to be bumped up a little. If this is the same panel I'm thinking of you should check this first. While heat pumps are not famous for hot air the combo of the compressor and the strips could trip the switch if it set too low. A good setting would probably be 125 to prevent nusiance trips.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

DID YOU OHM IT OUT?


----------

